# My Crystal Shrimp Pictures



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wanted to share some new pictures of my Crystals


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Your CRS r very beautiful


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Great collection! I'm waiting for mine :^)

Love the cbs,
-Gordon


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

those are very nice


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Are your CBS true Mosura SSS? Those are freakin' AWESOME!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

What do you mean by true?


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ahhh sorry, clarification, meaning they're not the shortcut method using Golden Bees, right? I've been meaning to learn more about CRS in the past few weeks and I read somewhere about people getting SSS by breeding SS+ and Golden Bee shrimp. It's been difficult for me to find some well priced SSS in the area and I'm still unsure of a way to tell them apart from 'true' bred SSS. Sorry, hope that clarifies what I was asking!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

ah gotcha. Well from what I can tell some of the shrimp I have do carry the Golden Bee gene as I see a couple babies every now and then. I got most of them from Bill Southern and although I don't think he combined them with Golden Bees the person he got them from probably did. The only issue I have heard of from crossing them is sometimes the white is degraded. The ones I have don't seem to have that problem though.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

instead of trying to look for "true" SSS, just look for solid coloring SSS. There is no point of obtaining "true" SSS if the coloring is pale and broken. people want "true" SSS so that their offspring has a better chance of having the same looking offspring as the parent. It's hard to find a pure strain SSS in the US. the odds are they are going to have some golden genes in them. you won't be able to tell unless you literally grind them up and run electrophoresis or something. Your best bet is to pick out the shrimp with the best coloring. I hope this helped.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

oblong + tex - Awesome, thanks for the info. All this time I've been becoming weary of the Golden Bee gene SSS shrimp because some forum members have been quite 'vocal' about how adament they are against Golden Bee mixing and how it's 'frowned upon' in the hobby... Good to know, thanks guys/gals!


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

jinsei888 said:


> oblong + tex - Awesome, thanks for the info. All this time I've been becoming weary of the Golden Bee gene SSS shrimp because some forum members have been quite 'vocal' about how adament they are against Golden Bee mixing and how it's 'frowned upon' in the hobby... Good to know, thanks guys/gals!


It's frowned upon by people who don't cross with snow whites and therefore try to turn it into a marketing issue. Keep in mind that all crs are descended from a couple random mutants!!!!


----------



## aquarliam (Dec 26, 2010)

Any SSS with flowerhead markings were mixed with goldens at some point in the past.

The only point where mixing goldens would be bad, is if you were selling a golden/ss mix F1 as an SSS, because the FIRST generation of the mix is a very nice looking shrimp, but the subsequent generations will need to be backcrossed to a nice SS, and then bred for quality white coverage. So F1 are good looking, F2 are not, so backcross the better looking F2s to the good F1's or a nice SS parent, and the F1's of that mixture will be a lower percentage of SSS offspring, but they will have better coloration, and keep doing this until you have a stable SSS line.

It's a lot of work, and most people will not sell their F1's that were crossed with goldens because when the buyer gets them to breed, and the offspring are junky looking, they will feel ripped off and it gives the breeder a bad name.

If you want an SSS (non flowerhead of course) that is Japanese Pure Red Line, you will be paying hundreds if not thousands of dollars.

If you want SSS flowerheads that are awesomely beautiful (solid white legs, solid white body) you will still pay hundreds of dollars, but they will have golden genetics somewhere in their past... Likely FAR in their past.

You can tell how far in the past the golden genes are by the amount of goldens your SSSxSSS produce.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

aquarliam said:


> Any SSS with flowerhead markings were mixed with goldens at some point in the past.
> 
> The only point where mixing goldens would be bad, is if you were selling a golden/ss mix F1 as an SSS, because the FIRST generation of the mix is a very nice looking shrimp, but the subsequent generations will need to be backcrossed to a nice SS, and then bred for quality white coverage. So F1 are good looking, F2 are not, so backcross the better looking F2s to the good F1's or a nice SS parent, and the F1's of that mixture will be a lower percentage of SSS offspring, but they will have better coloration, and keep doing this until you have a stable SSS line.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, thanks so much for the info! That completely clarified everything I wanted to know about the SSS group of CRS.


----------

